

How to abuse HTTP - dante9999
http://pawelmhm.github.io/http/2015/06/04/how-to-abuse-http.html

======
armis
Another good abuse example is setting weird cache related headers. For example
caching the same 5xx page with response code 200 whenever on the browser or
proxy engines like varnish

